# 98 Altima SES (Service Engine Soon) light on- Urgent Help



## sidpat (May 29, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
I have a 98 Nissan Altima GXE, 136K miles over it. I just moved fron NJ to CA and I need to register my car with CA license plates. In order to do that I need a SMOG test to be performed. 
Now the question is.......*before igniting the car engine, I can see the SES light on with the key inside and turned one step forward, and then once I start the engine the light turns off.*I have been seeing this since i have owned my car for 1.5 years, but now as i have to perform a SMOG on this car i am kind of worried. 
Is this a natural phenomena or is something wrong? There are no lights turned on when the car is running. 
I need to register my car in a week's time, so your response would be highly appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

Sounds normal to me.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

StanzaBonanza said:


> Sounds normal to me.


Yes, that is normal. When you first turn the key all the dash lights come on but as soon as the car catches, they should go off. I don't believe you have a problem but if you want to make sure, see if you can get it scanned.


----------



## sidpat (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the reply people.


----------



## tiepdaihiep (Mar 21, 2010)

great forum ....thanks 


lexus ac compressor
cng fuel stations


----------

